# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ndihesh i( e ) vetmuar? Mos! Jam unë,  vijnë edhe të tjerët

## projekti21_dk

> _Shpesh më ngjet në orët e vona, duke punuar, kur të tjerët flenë, unë i lodhur paksa nga puna, marr ta ndez një cigare, pse jo dhe një çaj lulesh dhe të pushoj nja 10-15 minuta. Kam nevojë të flas me dikë: shkurt dhe argëtueshëm. Në këso rastesh nuk parapëlqej facebookun ose msn e skype, se po hyre aty jo 15 minuta po as një orë e gjysmë stë ndal
> 
> Për argëtim të menjëhershëm e të shkurtër, ku merr përgjigje të shpejtë e argëtuese, më duket se është forumi, ku ka shumë miq të mirë gjithandej kah ka shqiptarë e me humor të mirë, pse jo të gatshëm për biseda të tilla...
> 
> Unë në këto çaste kam nevojë për fjalën tënde të mirë...
> Ti do kesh nesër. Do ta kesh prej meje,... do të vijnë dhe të tjerët...
> _


Në pushimin tjetër do shoh postimet tuaja.

----------


## projekti21_dk

para pak castesh bëra një lojë të re. pas 5 minutash do ta postoj.

----------


## Elonesaa

*mirmengjesiii  *

----------


## Serioze

...para se te regjistrohesha ne forum vertet kisha momente qe ndjehesha bosh...por tani jo me...sepse fale forumit kam njohur (virtualisht) njerez te mrekullueshem qe me kane bere te qesh,te qaj,te mendoj,te mesoj etj.
Ju pershendes te gjithve perzemersisht .

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirëmëngjesi Elonesaa e Serioze.
Mirëmëngjesi miq e mikesha. Ju dëshiroj një javë të mbarë e plot suksese!

----------


## Elonesaa

Mirmbremaaa  tashmee   :buzeqeshje: 

Kush  eshte  kendej pari  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mirmbremaaa  tashmee  
> 
> Kush  eshte  kendej pari



Mirëmbrëma Elonesaa,
pyetja në këtë temë:"kush është këndej pari", bëhet pas orës 23:00, bile edhe më vonë.
Tash unë, kur jam duke pirë një caj mali do ta bëj pyetjen tënde:

Kush është këndej pari?

----------


## Ksanthi

Mirmengjesi .
Ndonjehere vetmia eshte mikja me e mire .

----------


## Serioze

> Mirmengjesi .
> Ndonjehere vetmia eshte mikja me e mire .


 Mirmengjes!
Per nje kohe te shkurter eshte e mire...thjesht te kuptosh se cdo dhe cte mungon ...po jo per nje kohe te gjate,sepse vetmia vret- thone .
Kalofsh bukur Ksanthi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Kalofsh bukur dhe ti serioze .

----------


## Elonesaa

> Mirëmbrëma Elonesaa,
> pyetja në këtë temë:"kush është këndej pari", bëhet pas orës 23:00, bile edhe më vonë.
> Tash unë, kur jam duke pirë një caj mali do ta bëj pyetjen tënde:
> 
> Kush është këndej pari?


A  mundem   tash  te  pyes,  Kush  wshtw  kwndej  pari  :P LOL 

kushdo  qe  osht  ON  ju  pwrshwndess  shumww  shumwww   :buzeqeshje:  
posaqerisht  ty  Adem gashi

----------


## projekti21_dk

> A  mundem   tash  te  pyes,  Kush  wshtw  kwndej  pari  :P LOL 
> 
> kushdo  qe  osht  ON  ju  pwrshwndess  shumww  shumwww   
> posaqerisht  ty  Adem gashi


Të faleminderit Elonesaa,
edhe unë të përshëndes shumë, shumë
tani po ndjek lajmet
kam punë më vonë.
ju ftoj të pimë caj në pushimin e parë
*na sillni dicka atë bukur për c'ju ka ndohdur gjatë ditës,, apo edhe dicka tjetër.

respekt,

----------


## pranvera bica

...je kurioz profesor per diten tone... shume bukur e kemi kaluar duke ngrene e duke pire ne Vosopoje...kenaqesi vertet .Pershendetje  Adem Gashi!

----------


## Elonesaa

*na  e  paskan  sjell  temen  ketu..........

Pershendetjee  miq, si  jeni,  kush  eshte  per  shoqerii *

----------


## toni54

a eshte kush kesajde ore...erdha ne keto ore te vona....

----------


## projekti21_dk

> a eshte kush kesajde ore...erdha ne keto ore te vona....



Mirë se erdhe toni54. Po si. Këtu nuk ngelesh pa përgjigje. Ani tani që është fillim  i orëve të vona. Unë faktikisht hyra rastësisht tash. Do filloj punën dhe kah ora 1:00- 1:30 kur do të pushoj duke ndezur një cigare e duke pirë çaj lulesh, do të ju ftoj.

Prandaj toni54, në këtë temë kurrë nuk do të jesh vetëm!
shihemi më vonë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Dhe tani po pushoj pak. e ndryshova pak orarin. para se ta ndezja një cigare dola shëtitje. unë para pushimit të shumtën e herës dal dhe bëj një shëtitje 2 km ( 20 minutëshe ). Në qytet qetësi. Në termometrin e qytetit ( te pompa e benzinës), temperatura -8 gradë, por nuk ndihet të ftohtit. Tani po pi caj. Me punën që kreva jam i kënaqur. Në këtë temë paska pasur vetëm lëvizje, por jo edhe postime....

Ju ftoj të pimë çaj bashkë, pra!
Duhanxhinjtë le të marrin cigaret me vete!

----------


## [Asteroid]

> Mirmengjesi .
> Ndonjehere vetmia eshte mikja me e mire .


Une e kundershtoj me gjith force kete mendim. Vetmia asnjehere nuk eshte mike. Ajo ( vetmia ) eshte armikja me e madhe e vetvetes, shpesh te con ne likujdim fizik apo ne destabilizim mendor duke e shprehua ate ne dhune ndaj te tjereve ose ne urrejtje ndaj botes qe te rrethon

----------


## projekti21_dk

mirëmëngjesi
ju dëshiroj një ditë të mbarë
P.S. Desha të ju tregoj se ne rrimë shumë, por edhe zgjohemi herët!

----------


## Izadora

E vetmuar nuk ndihem por prap ju them Mirmengjes :-D

----------

